# Best dynamic dns client?



## adam2104 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm setting up a FreeBSD router and I'm looking for a dynamic DNS client to update my dyndns.org website. On OpenWRT I was using the ddns-scripts package which allowed me to custom configure services outside its normal set. I haven't found one on FreeBSD that can do the same thing. Specifically I need to update dyndns.org and also he.net for my IPv6 tunnel. Any input or suggestions would be most helpful.

So far I've looked at a bunch of them and installed ddclient.


----------



## Hawk (Mar 13, 2012)

I was fortunate enough to have a router with that feature built in. I think most current-generation routers have this feature. But before that I did use dns/ddclient.


----------



## Hawk (Mar 13, 2012)

ddclient


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 13, 2012)

dns/ddclient depends on perl, but I think it's the only dynamic dns client in the ports tree that supports connecting with ssl.


----------



## adam2104 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks, ddclient is what I have loaded now. Perhaps I can write something myself to use in conjunction with ddclient to the update to the non-standard website. The perl requirement isn't such a big deal, I've got a 2gig compact flash card of which only 182megs is consumed by the nanobsd image.


----------



## Hawk (Mar 13, 2012)

Ugh, I forgot to see if router uses ssl. I knew there was some security issue I was missing.


----------



## Hawk (Mar 13, 2012)

http://forum.dyndnscommunity.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=33 I _highly_ doubt that other linksys/Cisco routers support ssl.


----------

